# Programmierfehler



## Bejsaar2 (16. November 2011)

Hallo,

Beim Passwort-Zurücksetzen kam folgende Seite. Allerdings war danach der Zurücksetzlink gesperrt und es wird kein neues PW an die email-adresse versendet.
Deshalb habe ich ersteinmal einen neuen Account erstellt um das hier zu posten.
Vlt. hilft es ja euern Programmierern. 

LG Bejsaar


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2011)

Wird geprüft


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2011)

Hi,


kannst du bitte genauer erläutern wo (link, bereich) und wie du das Passwort-Zurücksetzen ausgeführt hast und ab welchen Schritt die Fehlermeldung dann kam?


----------



## Unhitius (16. November 2011)

Hey, 

habe das selbe Problem und zwar gebe ich bei http://forum.buffed....ection=lostpass meine E-Mail Adresse bzw. Benutzername an dann steht dort das ich meine e-Mails checken soll dann steht in der Mail folgendes:



> [font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]Hallo!
> 
> Jemand - sehr wahrscheinlich Du selbst - hat die Erinnerungs-Funktion benutzt, um Dein Passwort für Deinen Community-Account <zensiert> auf www.buffed.de zurückzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Und sobald ich auf den eigentlichen Link oben klicke kommt die Meldung die schon bereits gepostet wurde.


----------



## Bejsaar2 (16. November 2011)

Richtig.
Zuerst gehe ich auf Passwort zurücksetzen. 
(http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=lostpass)
Gebe dort meine e-mailadresse oder den Login ein. (Funktioniert bei beidem soweit)
Bekomme dann die email mit dem Link, welche auch  Unhitius gepostet hat.
Wenn ich auf diesen Link klicke (ausprobiert mit I-Explorer und Chrome) oder den Link kopiere um ihn aufzurufen (ausprobiert mit I-Explorer und Chrome) kommt die von mir oben gepostete Meldung.
Wenn ich die Seite neu aufrufe kommt die Meldung
"Ungültiger Aufruf
Der aufgerufenen Link ist nicht oder nicht mehr gültig.
Möglicherweise hast Du diesen Link bereits zuvor aufgerufen oder Du hast zwischenzeitlich erneut die "Passwort vergessen"-Funktion verwendet oder es sind seit Deiner letzten Anforderung mehr als 24 Stunden vergangen.
Du wirst in wenigen Sekunden zur Startseite weitergeleitet."

Leider bekomme ich aber auch kein neues PW zugesendet.

MfG
Bejsaar


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2011)

Danke für Eure Infos.

Ich habe Bejsaar zum testen und reparieren mal hijacked und eine buffed-Email-Adresse eingetragen, also nicht wundern, wenn du aktuell darüber keine Emails mehr erhälst. Es wird kein Login mit dem Account von unserer Seite aus stattfinden.

Ursache der Fehlermeldung: Vor über einem Jahr wurde buffed.de ins Computec-Netzwerk integriert, wodurch eine Verknüpfung mit den alten buffed-Accounts und einem neuen oder bereits bestehenden Account im bisherigen Computec-Netwerk (PC Games, Videogameszone, Kidszone, Widescreen) notwendig ist. Wir haben vor kurzem noch eine Anpassung vorgenommen, damit Email-Adress- und Passwort-Änderungen auch in den VBForen auf pcgames.de und videogameszon.de greifen, sofern Euer Account bereits verknüpft und je in den Foren der Seiten verwendet wurde. Die Accounts mit dem Passwort-Problem wurden nur seit der anfangs erwähnten Anpassung eingeloggt und somit noch nicht verknüpft. Dadurch findet das System die in der Fehlermeldung genannte Verknüpfung nicht. Das passen wir nun an.


----------



## Unhitius (16. November 2011)

Ah, dass erklärt es natürlich 

Teilste du uns mit wenn ein Passwort-Reset wieder möglich ist?


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2011)

Probiert es noch mal :-)


----------



## Bejsaar2 (16. November 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------

